# Knitting advice needed



## Sunny (Sep 12, 2011)

I am brand new to knitting and would like to make some washcloths. I'm looking for a thicker cotton yarn, I think. Something that will be long lasting. Does anyone know a good brand of yarn for this?

Any other fun beginner projects you know of for me? I would love to make socks but it's a little intimidating. All I have made so far is a scarf!


----------



## Relle (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm not sure where you live, but here in Australia you can get Milford Knitting Cotton which would work or go to your nearest haberdashery and ask them what would be the best for washcloths. If you want it thicker you could knit it with double the yarn.
I think if you are only new to knitting socks would be a little hard as you have to knit them on double pointed needles - what about making a beanie,to go with the scarf, they're not too hard   .


----------



## Sunny (Sep 12, 2011)

I do live in the US. I received some crocheted washcloths and they were made with just a regular (worsted?) weight cotton yarn and they didn't stay looking nice for very long. The yarn wants to shred or... whatever you'd call it. But I will keep looking, I have some trips planned this week to the craft stores so maybe I can find something


----------



## LauraHoosier (Sep 12, 2011)

I use Lily brand yarns that are worsted weight all cotton yarn that holds up -really- well.  I have dishcloths and wash cloths made from it and love them.

http://www.sugarncream.com/
http://www.elmore-pisgah.com/

Same company, two different names with a few different colors between them.  I buy this aw Walmart by the cone (1lb of yarn) and use them also for potholders by using 2 strands at once.


----------



## ten.two (Nov 13, 2012)

hi, i'm totally new here, but i thought i'd chime in since i'm an obsessed knitter.... i use knitpicks yarn. they have great cotton yarn very inexpensive and it makes really nice washcloths.

good luck
12


----------



## 2lilboots (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re:*



			
				LauraHoosier said:
			
		

> I use Lily brand yarns that are worsted weight all cotton yarn that holds up -really- well.  I have dishcloths and wash cloths made from it and love them.
> 
> http://www.sugarncream.com/
> http://www.elmore-pisgah.com/
> ...




These are the cotton yarns I use as well.  I can find them at wallyworld and they don't break the bank.  After their first wash they are so soft.  I have been knitting them up in colors that match my soaps so that I can give them as a matching gift.  The small skeins are great if you just want to make small projects.  Now the cones I love because I always have plenty of yarn....lol!  I have made large market bags with the cotton so that when I go to savalot I can bag my own groceries without using wallyworld plastic bags or buying bags there.


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Dec 10, 2012)

LauraHoosier said:
			
		

> I use Lily brand yarns that are worsted weight all cotton yarn that holds up -really- well.  I have dishcloths and wash cloths made from it and love them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I use the sugar cream as well for my washcloths I don't knit mine I do the Tunisian stitches which reminds me I have one I should be making right now lol 
Welcome to the world of yarn


----------

